# Got A New Snake



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I finally got my first snake today. She's a Mexican Black King Snake I got from a breeder online. She was hatched sometime in late July, I forget the exact date. She's about 13 inches long and very cool and beautiful. I'll have some pictures up in a few days once she gets settled in.


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

NICE! Good luck with it. My florida king that i have had for the past 5 years died today. Gotta love kingsnakes, always was very active and ripping around the tank. She reached 5' 6". RIP


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats on the new snake. I love snakes.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Congrats ive always wanted a Kingsnake.........Lets have a moment of silence for Markley02's kingsnake....RIP


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ZMonte85 said:


> I finally got my first snake today. She's a Mexican Black King Snake I got from a breeder online. She was hatched sometime in late July, I forget the exact date. She's about 13 inches long and very cool and beautiful. I'll have some pictures up in a few days once she gets settled in.










congrats and have u seen boomersubs that he just took pics of


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't believe I have. I'll have to search around for them.

RIP markley02's snake...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Death in # said:


> ZMonte85 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got my first snake today. She's a Mexican Black King Snake I got from a breeder online. She was hatched sometime in late July, I forget the exact date. She's about 13 inches long and very cool and beautiful. I'll have some pictures up in a few days once she gets settled in.
> ...


 They're right here. This is what you have to look forward to in a few years.

-PK


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Beautiful snake you have! I can't wait to watch mine grow.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to hear...just post some pics...







!


----------

